

On elevator pitches: Your solution is not my problem - lucumo
http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2009/08/your-solution-is-not-my-problem.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Summary:

When describing what you do, or pitching, start from the listener's point of
view, not yours.

Now go read the article where he takes too many words in too many colors and
too many fonts to say "I'm important, listen to me! Listen to me! You're an
idiot!"

Sometimes how you say something is just as important as what you say.

<http://www.penzba.co.uk/SoothSayer.html>

I wish he'd said it less psychotically.

